
Stand up to lose weight, beyond diet and exercise - prmph
https://www.sciencealert.com/study-discovers-internal-biological-scales-monitoring-weight
======
Etheryte
Why did you change the title? “Scientists Discover an Entirely New Biological
System That Regulates Body Fat”, as the article has it, is a lot more
informative, less clickbaity and less misleading.

